# Sand in Corral?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sand should work and fix your problem. Depending on how much water you have in there. You might need a lot of sand. You might want to consider (if you can) relocating the coral. From the sounds of it there isnt good draining.

As for the colic, as long as you keep a close watch on your horse(s) I dont see how it could be a problem.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

If there isn't any grass or hay put in the corral to tempt the horses to eat then they will be fine. If there is DON'T DO IT. They WILL get sand colic. A woman I knew didn't know anything about horses and fed her horses on sand and two of them died. If you do feed them out there, which would be dangerous, put it in a bin and make sure that neither sad goes in the bin or hay gets out or they will try and lip it up and eat the sand.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If you are talking about the place where the horses just hang out I would suggest limestone screening. We put it down in our dry lot and a big mound of it where we put the round bale feeder and it has been a God send. I spent last spring losing my boots in the mud. This year its been nice and firm I can go out in my garden clogs and not have to worry about sinking in the mud. The horses aren't standing around in slushy mud when they are at the bale either. I think its conciderably cheaper than sand too. If your talking about an arena or round pen training area I would go with the sand. The screenings harden to almost concrete once its packed down. Check with a local dirt hauler in your area to see whats available and check prices.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> If you are talking about the place where the horses just hang out I would suggest limestone screening. We put it down in our dry lot and a big mound of it where we put the round bale feeder and it has been a God send. I spent last spring losing my boots in the mud. This year its been nice and firm I can go out in my garden clogs and not have to worry about sinking in the mud. The horses aren't standing around in slushy mud when they are at the bale either. I think its conciderably cheaper than sand too. If your talking about an arena or round pen training area I would go with the sand. The screenings harden to almost concrete once its packed down. Check with a local dirt hauler in your area to see whats available and check prices.


Great reply, I had to look up what limestone screening is. Had never heard of it!


----------



## sbducks (Jul 22, 2008)

*Corral with way too much dust in it- gets everywhere!*

I have my horse boarded at a friends house which has a corral. It is on dry clay dirt which is packed down except a layer of 1" of dust. It is especially bad now after the fires nearby really dried things out and left an ashy layer behind.

Is there anything to put on it to keep the dust down? Water turns the dust into a mucky clay that sticks to your feet and everything. What about straw? or I guess sand is not good if they might be eating up things off of the ground.

Any suggestions or other locations to find more info would be great.

THanks!
sbducks


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> If you are talking about the place where the horses just hang out I would suggest limestone screening. We put it down in our dry lot and a big mound of it where we put the round bale feeder and it has been a God send. I spent last spring losing my boots in the mud. This year its been nice and firm I can go out in my garden clogs and not have to worry about sinking in the mud. The horses aren't standing around in slushy mud when they are at the bale either. I think its conciderably cheaper than sand too. If your talking about an arena or round pen training area I would go with the sand. The screenings harden to almost concrete once its packed down. Check with a local dirt hauler in your area to see whats available and check prices.


I'd like to add that the limestone screenings really helped prevent thrush in Vida's herd, over the wet winter when a lot of horses hooves were drowning in mud!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

We have limestone screenings in the barn. It does stay dusty and loose if you don't wet and pack it down well. I have heard of people using it for arena footing and as that would be disked up regularly it would work. Here I think it would blow away. LOL I would recommend it for a corral and if you feed hay there you may want to use some kind of matting under the feed area.. Not sure if it would cause any problems with colic. I'd sure keep the old hay cleaned up anyway.


----------

